# Revolve clothing haul Birthday Part 2 Gifts Pink items mostly and a hat



## Barbie1 (Oct 7, 2017)

1.  pink duster jacket / trench - I wanted this for sooo long !
2.  black fedora hat I just thought this was a cute accessory for multiple kinds of outfits I have no hats so yeah thought I needed something
3. Hot pink slip dress - I love the material of these things soo comfy its like a silk nightgown
4. Light pink slip dress - The color of this pink I'am obsessed with
5. Pink cami top the back detail is really pretty and I think they described the color as brandied apricot 
6. Off the shoulder hot pink Top - I love hot pink and I dont have many tops in this color 

Everything was on sale except the duster jacket and the black hat and I got 4 dollars off my order and with the code TULIP I saved about 53 dollars .I know the promo codes CANDY and TULIP I have been using forever and they always save me some money.I would wear pink all day everyday if I could so I got my pink fix plus I think its breast cancer month so pinks in right now.


----------

